# HCA 2007 new Stiletto 380



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

here it is 
31 1/2 axle to axle 
7 1/4 brace
and 335 FPS IBO:darkbeer:


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice!, I like the grip better on this bow than the big one on the Iron Mace. Is the bow bipod removable? What is the MSRP?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

j3dgu said:


> Nice!, I like the grip better on this bow than the big one on the Iron Mace. Is the bow bipod removable? What is the MSRP?


Yes the Bi pod is removable the grip has a different angle also then the Mace


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## the hacker (Jan 11, 2007)

richard how soon can i get one


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

the hacker said:


> richard how soon can i get one


Shipping now i just went and pulled 10 off the production line and shot the IBO they shot from 331 - 334 IBO


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*Sweet!*

That bow looks like a hunters dream. Gotta get me one.
HCA is looking better than ever now! What a line up.
My buddy just got one. Can't wait to shoot it.
:cocktail:


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

Send one to my "local" dealer so I can test it out. Need the carbon riser.

Hastings, MN


----------



## the hacker (Jan 11, 2007)

i odered mine yesterday richard and ordered a iron mace today thats for trophy quest sporting goods get them coming to me so i can sale more i have guys waiting to shoot them as i'm typing thanks


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

x-shocker said:


> Send one to my "local" dealer so I can test it out. Need the carbon riser.
> 
> Hastings, MN


This is a direct line to Ryan he can set you up.423- 949-7419


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

fastpassthrough,

How can I find a dealer in KY? I emailed the contact at HCA requesting dealer info and never heard back from anyone. Also, can bows be ordered direct if there is no dealer in my area?

Thanks,

SpotShy


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

SpotShy said:


> fastpassthrough,
> 
> How can I find a dealer in KY? I emailed the contact at HCA requesting dealer info and never heard back from anyone. Also, can bows be ordered direct if there is no dealer in my area?
> 
> ...


CALL 423-949-5000 to get the closest dealer as we do not sell direct but will work with a dealer to get you the bow


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> Shipping now i just went and pulled 10 off the production line and shot the IBO they shot from 331 - 334 IBO



Did you test 10 XCR8 'Super' Carbon Graphite Risers or the SW1 Machined 6061-T6 Aluminum ones or both?

Except for weight, of course, what "shooting" differences do you see between the graphite and aluminum risors? fps? vibration? chick magnet?

:cocktail:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I like the looks of the aluminum riser best, but the weight savings and vibration dampening of the carbon is sweet too. If I lived out West, or in West Virginia  , I would probably prefer the lighter weight.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

*Stiletto*

Richard,
I would be more than happy to help test Carbon version of the Stiletto, I shoot 3-D every weekend here in western NY. 
Dave


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

*canada*

any dealers in canada? particularly in ontario. love to try either of the 2. stiletto and the iron mace.


----------



## the hacker (Jan 11, 2007)

if anybody wants a iron mace or a stiletto 380 after you try one out if you get a chance i will hook you up with the best price around.i sold three last week and have to order another two this week.


----------



## PLAYER (Apr 25, 2006)

*Stiletto 380*

FPT, are you making these in 50-60lb? I'm not a speed loving guy,
but I'd like to know about what I'd get shooting the 5.5 pro 100gr
bh at 60lb/27" draw. Thanks for the info in advance. Mighty fine looking
bows you're putting out. Looking forward to getting one when I get
home. 
Player <><


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The size of this bow should make it a great hunting choice. :thumb:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

PLAYER said:


> FPT, are you making these in 50-60lb? I'm not a speed loving guy,
> but I'd like to know about what I'd get shooting the 5.5 pro 100gr
> bh at 60lb/27" draw. Thanks for the info in advance. Mighty fine looking
> bows you're putting out. Looking forward to getting one when I get
> ...


yes we have them in 50 or 60# max 60-27 with a speed pro you are looking around 320s


----------



## the hacker (Jan 11, 2007)

i shot my stilletto 380 at 52lb 28in draw with a speed pro and a 75g tip and it shot 315fps


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

Richard,

Did you take care of the customer care issue HCA had?

I talked to a local pro-shop and he strongly adviced to stay away from HCA because of the poor customer care issues. He mentioned that the reason why he nolonger stock HCA bows was due to the fact that every time he called in for warranty, HCA down right blamed the customers for bow breakages and denied warranties and the ones that did get warranty, the owner had to put money down to secure the parts (like the core exchange for auto parts).

However, he did say that if I truely wanted one, he can get me one. Hence, the question, "Did you take care of the customer care issue? or better yet, "Should I expect any surprises when I call in for warranty?"


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I can answer that one. I'm a customer who had a problem getting the correct speeds out of my bow. Not only did they fix that, they also looked for things that I wasn't even concerned with and fixed that too! This was all at no cost to me! I would say that if there were issues in the past, they have all been fixed!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Richard has stuck his neck out and proclaimed to be fixing all of the HCA issues. I'd say give him a chance. Things have definately been changing for the better, IMO.

I hope to see them back on top shortly. :thumb:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

x-shocker said:


> Richard,
> 
> Did you take care of the customer care issue HCA had?
> 
> ...


Well if you were to happen to need a warranty i can gaurentee you it will be taken care of and if not to your sastifaction you can call me direct and we will try and get it right!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Where are the stilletto owners...??
I wanna see some rigs all set up. :tongue:


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

*Canada*

i wanna know if they are going to make north of the border.us canucks like speed too ya know. anyone know if someone in canada will be carrying them?


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*carbon stilletto*

here are some pic's


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

*carbon Stiletto*

I thought the carbon versions were not available yet ? What's this ^^^


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

jjambow, if you have a carbon Stilletto 380, give us some info and real life facts and figures on this bow, how it shoots, speed, noise level and overall opinions if possible. I know Richard has posted speeds, and I firmly believe his video and speeds, just would like other opinions. No matter what you say, I still want to shoot one and will probably buy one if it is even a little bit better than my carbon TSSR, and from what I understand, it is a lot better, but just have not been able to shoot a carbon version yet.


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

the TSSR is a nice bow just not in the same league as the Stilleto 
Gregg


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*carbon stilletto*

i can tell this, the carbon stilletto is a very fast bow, i'm getting 332-338, its according how i set the bow up, i'm shooting 30in with speed pros 6.2's
62lbs 312 grain arrow, the arrow is with 3in feathers and insert with 100gr field point, gives me great foc. the bow is very quiet, virtually no hand shock.
i love the bow for hunting, light and short. for 3d, i had to go to a heavier stablizer, it wanted to float around on the target more than i liked. when i first received the bow i had a heck of a time getting the bow to tune the way i wanted it to perform, but after talking to hc a few times and finding out that the technology is a little different then in previous years, the bow shoots darts. i will say i have shot alot of hc bows from the past being a dealer, i can say with confidence that they are on the right track. i believe hc, with richard running the show are all ears. they want to be a player that puts out a great product and will make thing s right with their bows.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

lla and jjambow, you are certainly saying what I want to hear. I was a dealer for HCA from 89 to 98 and have shot their bows since 89. The best that I liked were the Split Force until I bought the TSSR with the twin turbo cams. I am not and never will be a single cam person. I love this TSSR, so if the Stilletto is way better, then it is just a matter of time until my friend and dealer gets one in before it joins my stable. Thanks for the input.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

That is the aluminum riser Stiletto cost?


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

*sidewinder*

Hear is a pic of my sidewinder deep in New Zealands back country.








Its a great backcountry bow


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

ozzyshane said:


> Hear is a pic of my sidewinder deep in New Zealands back country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man,

that is some beautiful country! :tongue: 

:greenwithenvy:


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

j3dgu said:


> That is the aluminum riser Stiletto cost?


 What the????????Too Much Coffee:wink: 


What I ment to ask was; Does anyone know what an aluminum riser Stiletto runs for?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

j3dgu said:


> What the????????Too Much Coffee:wink:
> 
> 
> What I ment to ask was; Does anyone know what an aluminum riser Stiletto runs for?


you can find them at dealers around 649.00 call and we can give you the closest dealer 423-949-5000 talk to lynn tell her your from AT


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Yep that is truely awesome!!!!!




sagecreek said:


> Man,
> 
> that is some beautiful country! :tongue:
> 
> :greenwithenvy:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

*Deadly Dynamic Duo*

:thumb:

I'm shooting the Mace for 3D and the Stiletto I am getting setup for hunting. :wink:

:tongue:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Nice rigs!!!!!!!!!




sagecreek said:


> :thumb:
> 
> I'm shooting the Mace for 3D and the Stiletto I am getting setup for hunting. :wink:
> 
> :tongue:


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Let me tell you, Richard definitely has a winner in the Stilletto. I have the carbon version and I am way more than excited with this bow. I have it set at 68#, 29" draw shooting GT Ultralites at 302 grains at 331. This is with a double nock set, eliminator buttons and peep tubing. This bow is AWESOME! NO HAND SHOCK, nice draw, can hold it all day and is easy to shoot and seems to be very accurate. This bow definitely puts the SSR with twin turbo cams to shame. It outshot the SSR by 20 fps going from 65% letoff on the SSR to 80% on the Stilletto. People are really going to be missing out on this bow and the IM if they don't give it a try. Richard, congrats on a fine hunting machine!


----------

